# Question from a Newbie



## SWC (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm new to the board, as well as to snow plowing.

I've been running my own business for some time now, and I'm getting ready to replace my truck.

I ran across a good deal on a plow rig, so I though "Whatta heck? It'll give me something to do when the snow is piled up".

I have several residential customers who've been asking me if I clear driveways, so I'll have some work from the get go.

The question I'd like to ask is; How do you get large accounts like parking lots? 

Do you guys advertise, or do you hunt down managers and make them an offer?

As you can see from this smiley, I'm raring and ready to go.:redbounce


----------



## DadnSon (Nov 29, 2003)

Pound the pavement and knock on door's. You could advertise, that help's but, I prefer not to wait by the phone for it too ring so, I create my opportunities.

Look in the yellow pages for managment companies or commercial realtors and call or visit them to find out who handles the snow removal contracting within the company. I prefer to visit in case I don't meet the contact person then, I leave my card with a quote for per push and seasonal pricing as well as salt fee's.
By doing this, I'm leaving my foot in the door with a reason to call and ask if they had a chance to review my quote and do they have any questions.
If they haven't reviewed it then, I'll keep checking back. If they did
and there's a hint of hesitation or a cost concern then, I ask them what can I do to make them feel confident as well as comfortable in order to obtain their business?
( I use to be in equipment sales )

Find an industrial park and knock on door's, doing the same at each of these companies.

When I first got started, I went to a local KFC restaurant and spoke with the manager to find out where their corporate office was located. The KFC's are independantly owned and most owners have a few under their belt and what a surprise!! They had 22 stores as well as 10 Taco Bell's, provided me a list of all the locations and asked me too quote each place that was within a reasonable proximity of my home base so, I wouldn't compromise the service or over extend myself (as the gen. manager put it).

Result's: 5 KFC acct's / 2 Taco Bell's and most importantly, provide my proof of liabilty insurance..

Hope this help's you out and remember, GET LIABILTY INSURANCE!! if your looking to plow larger accounts.
9 times out of 10 you will have to provide a copy to them and you will be covering your rear end if something occurred....like a law suit.
Besides that, you want to show professionalism as well as being on the up & up towards your fellow plowers.

Good luck!


----------



## SWC (Dec 14, 2003)

*Questions from a newbie*

Thanks for the help DadNson.

Sounds somewhat like what I do with my current business.

I have liability ins. for the business I'm in now.

I'm wondering; Will my current policy cover snow removal, or do I need to upgrade for that?

I wish I had gotten a policy under the title "Property Management". That would cover just about anything.


----------



## DadnSon (Nov 29, 2003)

Your welcome SWC 

I don't know what is required in your state but, in Michigan you have to pay for a snow policy and depending on the insurance company it will typically be for 5 months coverage.
Most likely, you will have to do the same.


----------



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

SWC, it might depend on what type of business you already do. Our company is electrical contracting, there was no additional charge for the snowplowing insurance. I guess it's because there was already an equal or greater liability from our current business. If your main business was landscaping, there would be a greater liability from the snowplowing, so your insurance premium would probably increase.


----------



## SWC (Dec 14, 2003)

Now you've to me thinking.

Just what are the snags and snares of snow plowing, as far as liability goes?


----------

